# Bassoon and Oboe RELEASED! Save 140$ on Solo Woodwinds Complete Bundle!



## paoling (Oct 24, 2016)

We are happy to announce the release of the second volume of third and fourth Solo Woodwinds Volumes: Francesco Lovecchio: Solo Oboe and Michele Fattori: Solo Bassoon* for Kontakt 5.*

We've also the Solo Woodwinds Complete Bundle for just 259$. Which saves 140$ on the final retail price of the four instruments.

It has been a long journey, but we've enjoyed a lot. We hope you'll enjoy playing with these instruments too. The Bassoon and the Oboe feature a smaller articulation set than the other two releases and that's the reason for the different pricing. In any case the two double reeds instrument feature a great sound, thanks to skilled performances of Michele and Francesco. The two instruments have three real legato modes, (with full sustain note after the legato), crescendos, decrescendos, accented attack for all the three included dynamics.

*FLUFFY DEMO Screencast 
(forgive my english :D)*


*DEMOS*











The instruments features the Articulation Editor and the DCE System introduced in our last libraries.


INTRO PRICING FOR OBOE AND BASSOON (EACH):
*69$ / 69 €* until NOVEMBER 7th (then the price will go at 89 $ / 89 €)

more info at:
www.fluffyaudio.com


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 24, 2016)

LOVE these, using it on a project right now.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome! Need some time to check the demos and Walkthrough.


----------



## phil_wc (Oct 24, 2016)

This is the Gabriel's Oboe I made using this Oboe. Use the mic position trick and reverb(Valhalla Verb) to get this sound.


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 24, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> This is the Gabriel's Oboe I made using this Oboe. Use the mic position trick and reverb(Valhalla Verb) to get this sound.



Although beautiful, a composition such as Gabriel's Oboe needs less reverb to intimately speak to the heart of its listener and not seem so distant, but within reach.
 
Anywho, back to Fluffy Audio's celebration of their release.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 25, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> This is the Gabriel's Oboe I made using this Oboe. Use the mic position trick and reverb(Valhalla Verb) to get this sound.



Beautiful composition. The Oboe and CSS strings sounds good.


----------



## markleake (Oct 25, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> This is the Gabriel's Oboe I made using this Oboe. Use the mic position trick and reverb(Valhalla Verb) to get this sound.



Great stuff man!

And great sounding instruments too! I'll be checking out the oboe and bassoon in more detail over the next few days when I have time. I have the clarinet already, and I love it.

Paoling, is there any kind of "complete your package" option with the 4-instrument package?

Edit: Scratch that question... I can see on the bundle web page you've already answered that.


----------



## paoling (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes Mark the "complete your package" option is available. For example anyone who has bought the Clarinet and the Flute (109$+109$) the Bassoon and the Oboe will be only 41$ !

Write us to get your coupon!


----------



## jjmmuir (Oct 25, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> LOVE these, using it on a project right now.


What's the playability out of the box like Jay? They clearly sound awesome


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 25, 2016)

A detailed walkthrough a each of the two new instruments would be nice, including hearing clearly each of the three mics.


----------



## paoling (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello guys!
These instruments are usually loved because they are a joy to play and actually all the things you see in the video were originally played in one take.

These instruments can present a very small delay to let the legato flow naturally as it happens in many other recent libraries. The shorter this time the less beautiful the legato. If you don't like it, you can change it in 10 seconds 






This is a detail of our Articulation Editor. In the upper menu you decide which articulation to edit (in this case "Main"), then in the "Max Time" box (here at 66ms) you can set how much you want the legato to be fast, you can reduce this to 10 ms. Also the Articulation Editor has a ton of other features as you can see in the detailed video from James Clark on the Clarinet.



The basic idea of these instruments and this script, is to keep a easy GUI in the first two pages, but to allow the user to play with the parameters as he wishes building his own articulations and keyswitches on the fly with ease. For example you can make a "Legato" articulation combining all the sustains present in the instrument and all the legatos.

Here's the full manual for our Script (which applies the same from our Trio Broz Series, to our latest releases):
http://fluffyaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Legato-Manual.pdf


----------



## cadenzajon (Oct 25, 2016)

+1 on the request for walkthroughs of the oboe and bassoon, especially with the various mics!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 25, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> What's the playability out of the box like Jay? They clearly sound awesome




Very playable, slight lag but nothing unreasonable. Paolo did show me how to create a more nimble legato "detache'" articulation for faster passages that you see in the pic, but he has updated the instruments from the ones I have so it may no longer be necessary.

You know, I have some very large libraries that sound great, but for the intimate writing that I mostly get hired to write, more and more I am starting to like smaller "one trick pony" libraries. I just submitted a little waltz cue with the Fluffy John Diamanti Fox Solo Clarinet, Francesco Lovecchio Solo Oboe, Embertone Intimate Strings Poly Sordino lite (free!) with CSS Violin 2 playing a high violin tremolo at the end, accompanied by a mixture of the Hollywood Solo Harp with the ArtVista Maljmso Dream Grand patch doubling it softly, and man, it sounds quite nice to me and the client loved it.

Were it to post it, which I cannot yet, a whole bunch of people would comment on how real it does/does not sound but I don't care. These instruments allow me to compose with emotion and deliver something both and I my client like, and for me, that is the ballgame.

Paolo makes instruments that speak to my soul.


----------



## markleake (Oct 25, 2016)

jjmmuir said:


> What's the playability out of the box like Jay? They clearly sound awesome


Although I only have the clarinet, I can confirm what Jay said. You can select the legato vibrato patch on the clarinet and just play it in with modwheel dynamics in one take, and not have to adjust anything because it sounds so natural. This makes it very playable and very low effort. Be aware though that you can do this because there are dynamics built into the recording... this makes it very playable, but it also means if you want to tweak the dynamics exactly to how you want it, you may not be able to. The overall result is impressive.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh man! My itchy wallet finger is acting up...again!!

Thanks for sharing your thoughts Jay and Mark. I've had Diamanti Fox on my list for a long time. This bundle deal could be a clincher. Just off for some detailed research.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 25, 2016)

https://ask.audio/articles/review-john-diamanti-fox-solo-clarinet-for-kontakt


----------



## g.c. (Oct 25, 2016)

+2 for the out of the box.
Not buying the reverb, buying the w.w's.
g.c.
Just looked at that and I don't mean that as snooty as it came out.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Oct 25, 2016)

How is the dynamic crossfading on these instruments? Is it smooth as you slide across the layers, or are there phasing-doubling issues when you do it?

Thanks, Mr A


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 25, 2016)

Mr. Anxiety said:


> How is the dynamic crossfading on these instruments? Is it smooth as you slide across the layers, or are there phasing-doubling issues when you do it?
> 
> Thanks, Mr A




I have not noticed that at all, unlike e. g.Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 26, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> This is the Gabriel's Oboe I made using this Oboe. Use the mic position trick and reverb(Valhalla Verb) to get this sound.





Lovely Phil, just lovely. 

I do however agree about the excessive amount of reverb.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2016)

So are we going to see in depth walk-throughs of these two instruments, like were done for the first 2 Fluffy WW's?


----------



## paoling (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes! Give me a couple of days though... I'm still enotionally proved by the last screencast!


----------



## cadenzajon (Oct 28, 2016)

Question about the various mics, is "mid" similar to a tree mic position in the spatialization of the instruments? (I know woodwinds are not particularly off-center, but subtle differences still have impact as we're observing with Berlin Brass.) And, is "far" comparable to the "room" mics that we would find in many other libraries? I'm interested in how these blend with other libraries in an orchestral context.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 28, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Question about the various mics, is "mid" similar to a tree mic position in the spatialization of the instruments? (I know woodwinds are not particularly off-center, but subtle differences still have impact as we're observing with Berlin Brass.) And, is "far" comparable to the "room" mics that we would find in many other libraries? I'm interested in how these blend with other libraries in an orchestral context.



While you certainly can fool around with the mic positions for that, it sounds best I think with the default combo.

Again, just my opinion, these are not best suited to mix with other woodwind libraries in a large scale piece of music, they are great for quieter, intimate, more emotive kind of work.


----------



## paoling (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok a little update for some more info!

To reply about the phasing thing: it's one of the worst enemies we are tried to avoid since our first Trio Broz: Solo Violin release. And we are improving a bit time after time, by avoiding crossfading when not extremely necessary. That's why we have now a little "ruleset" to follow when sampling, to avoid LEGOing® with too many sounds. This is important on solo instruments, while in ensemble instruments the natural beatings of the instruments make the crossfades much less noticeable.

About the Mics I've done a quick export of the demos in the video, but totally dry. Close, Mid and Far mics are one after another.


(the clarinet phrase has been cutted in the export from the daw, sorry) 

I want to add that the studio (Teatro Delle Voci) where we recorded has a very particular acoustic. It's a very silent stage with almost no reverb. This makes the three mic positions very very similar, with some more sweetness on the far mics (and they are placed more than 20 meters away from the instrument!). Blending in a bit of the close and the mid microphones gives a bit more detailed to the spacious sound of the far mics.
Add your favourite reverb and voila'.

The dryness of their sounds makes me instantly add some reverb when working on a piece, the same way I would add a good reverb to make VSL samples shine.

Oh, by the way: this is one my favourite use of these woodwinds. The clarinet in particular, has a kind of 3D feel to me, that seems really there, inside the orchestra.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 28, 2016)

Beautiful quartet of instruments... and the pricing is very reasonable, imho.


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 3, 2016)

paoling said:


> Yes! Give me a couple of days though... I'm still enotionally proved by the last screencast!



Only 1 more day left on the intro price special, is there a screencast upcoming? That would help spur me into a decision...


----------

